

High Availability at Braintree [video] - pgr0ss
https://www.braintreepayments.com/braintrust/ruby-conf-australia-high-availability-at-braintree

======
pgr0ss
Slides available here: [http://www.pgrs.net/wp-
content/uploads/2013/02/rubyconf_aust...](http://www.pgrs.net/wp-
content/uploads/2013/02/rubyconf_australia_high_availability.pdf)

------
dataminer
Excellent insights on running a high availability operation, one of the best
technical talks I have heard this year.

